# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 >  ضرب دو ماتریس

## nahdi

سلام دوستان
اگر برنامه ضرب دو ماتریس که کلا اسمبلی باشد را داری لطفا برای من بفرستید.
یا در صورت امکان مرا راهنمایی کنید.
متشکرم..

----------


## MSK

بنویس کجاش مشکل داری؟
اینجوری دوستان بهتر کمکت می کنند.

----------


## shaparak

از همون ابتدا که ورود اعداد دو ارایه می‌باشد.

----------


## nahdi

من برای شروع جمع دوتا ماتریس رو نوشتم ولی جواب اخر رو به صورت رشته میدهد.اگه می‌شه لطفا به من در حل مشکلم کمک کنید.
متشکرم..

----------


## matrixgirl

من یه برنامه برای تعویض سطروستون ماتریس دارم اجرا هم میشه اگه یه خورده تغییر اش بدی حله .
 اگه بخوای برام میل بزن برات بفرستم.

----------


## nahdi

اگه لطف کنید به ادرس میل من بفرستید ممنون میشم.
nahid_xp2006@yahoo.com

----------

